# UP Inline..stupid or unlucky?



## Bertie (15 Jun 2013)

Hi,
I seem  to still be having problems with the UP Inline Atomizer. I got it to work fine for a while, and now what happens is that in the morning when the Reg comes, on I find that the Atomizer is 3/4 full with water and slows/halts the co2 injection until I drain down the hoses and empty the water out of the atomizer and then works fine until the next day.
Is it normal for the UP to fill with water like this? and am I just not leaving it long enough for the pressure to force it to work? At the moment I am leaving it for 1 hr and still nothing. I am running the reg at 2 bar.
I am getting to the stage where I may just revert back to ceramic in tank diffuser.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jun 2013)

They do tend to get a little water in them ime. The still work ok though.


----------



## foxfish (15 Jun 2013)

That is normal, the stone is just a ceramic set inside a plastic case, water will permeate through the ceramic overnight.
2 bar is just about the lowest working pressure, try 2.5.


----------



## Bertie (15 Jun 2013)

Thanks both...will adjust to 2.5 bar.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jun 2013)

Yeah, you'll get better control of the c02 at 2.5 bar.


----------



## Bertie (15 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Yeah, you'll get better control of the c02 at 2.5 bar.


hopefully, as I have not had "proper" control over my bps since I got this reg, and it is the first adjustable working pressure one I have used.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jun 2013)

Sometimes I find certain regs like women...they get a little sensitive if we're all fingers and thumbs.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2013)

I have a similar setup and mine is at 4 bar...no messing, but everything is screwed down so the pipework wont blow.


----------



## Bertie (16 Jun 2013)

Well the 2.5 bar seemed to make a difference, but when the co2 came on there was a loud clicking noise, accompanied by fluctuating pressure gauge? turned the pressure down to 2 bar then back up to 2.5 and the clicking disappeared!! I do not know whether the clicking and fluctuation is caused by the needle valve, pressure gauge or solenoid? The initial clicking and fluctuating pressure gauge is a worry though.


----------



## danmullan (23 Jun 2013)

You should only adjust the working pressure when the gas is on, you may be doing this already but worth mentioning.

It's normal for the atomisers to fill a bit with water. Mine used to get about 1/3 to 1/2 full, then when the gas came on it would push some of the water back through the ceramic enough for the gas to get through, it would never be completely empty of water. This is also affected by the angle your atomiser rests, as in what angle the tubing is at.


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

Sorry to hijack thread, but saves staring another one.

Ive just set up a up inline diffuser. Mine fills when co2 is off. When co2 comes on it forces most of the water out then starys hissing. It seems like its letting air in. Im using jubilee clips on the filter hoses. Co2 save tubing and the up diffuser has a lock nut for the co2 tubing too. Danyone have any ideas?


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

Anthony89 said:


> Sorry to hijack thread, but saves staring another one.
> 
> Ive just set up a up inline diffuser. Mine fills when co2 is off. When co2 comes on it forces most of the water out then starys hissing. It seems like its letting air in. Im using jubilee clips on the filter hoses. Co2 save tubing and the up diffuser has a lock nut for the co2 tubing too. Danyone have any ideas?


The hissing you hear may just be the co2 diffusing, I hear a low hiss when mines on you can brush seals joints with soapy water to check for leaks or my approach was to dunk atomiser and filter hose in a bucket of water then turn co2 on to check for leaks.


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

Will give it ago cheers. The hissing is quite loud, if I wiggle the filter hose its goes.


----------



## foxfish (10 Jul 2013)

Is your tank absolutely full of microbubbles - if the device is working properly it should be!


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

No not getting any.. if I push the pipes together to stop the hissing, it slowly starts to put bubbles into the tank. Ive had look around on here, think im going to order some lst grease?. For the time being im running my intake diffuser.


----------



## foxfish (10 Jul 2013)

There must be as many problem post about UPs as BBA.


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

Sure is, if I cant get it working well, ill be building a reactor with guidlines from your build . Have a couple of fermentation co2 bottles lying around so will experiment with them.


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

How are you connecting your filter hose with the standard nuts or jubilee clips, I found with the standard nuts no bubbles and after removing these and using jubilee clips tank full of mist and able to dial my reg back to just over 2 bar working pressure.


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

The standard nuts didnt seem to grip my eheim hose very well so ive used jubilees like you . But air is still hissing.


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

Sounds like you have a leak somewhere in the line from the reg to the atomiser then mate brush soapy water round all seals from reg to bubble counter one way valves atomiser, as do fish said if it isn't leaking you'd have micro bubbles in the tank.


----------



## Anthony89 (10 Jul 2013)

Will do. When I first set up the atomizer, my jbl check valve started leaking! Put a spare one on with no lock nuts and used cable ties. Im going to order a couple from Ae. Thonk tjere made by up aqua too.


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

They do seem to come with their problems I had an atomiser blow up a bubble counter, put me off using them for a while. Still once sorted best method of diffusion IMO.


----------



## Anthony89 (11 Jul 2013)

Ive found the leak. Its the lid of the diffuser. Even after the co2 is off, I still have bubbles going in through the spray bar. If I wiggle each hose on the diffuser no more bubbles go in through the spray bar. But when I move the top hose (lid side) with the hose barb loads of o2 streams  the tank. If I clamp the diffuser tightly, by holding tje lid on more the bubbles stop. But the lid is as tight as I can get it. Took it apart, checked the o-rings,. They all look good. Only thing I can try now is grease. Which one is it thats safe?


----------

